# Are cross levers as sole brake levers efficient enough?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, bare with me as I think this one through... other posters have stated they use bartop levers as the sole brake lever with success but is the brake really being used to it's full potential?

I saw a set of Tektro levers mounted on some 'cross bike at the LBS. When using these levers alone, the cable seems to just end against the stationary end of the brake lever as such: (like other posters have posted as their setups)
<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~zerodb/tektro1.jpg">

Most of these 'cross secondary levers seem to work in this fashion. When using this lever alone, the housing is "pushed" and seemingly only applying one side of the brake gets applied to the rim because the opposite lever arm isn't being pulled by the cable. Doesn't this put uneven pressure on the rim? And/or cause poor braking performance.

I'm sure I am overlooking something elementary here...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Ok, bare with me as I think this one through... other posters have stated they use bartop levers as the sole brake lever with success but is the brake really being used to it's full potential?
> 
> I saw a set of Tektro levers mounted on some 'cross bike at the LBS. When using these levers alone, the cable seems to just end against the stationary end of the brake lever as such: (like other posters have posted as their setups)
> <img src="http://home.comcast.net/~zerodb/tektro1.jpg">
> ...


I'm not sure what you are saying, but when they are used alone they work just like any mountain (flat bar) brake lever except that the housing moves at the lever instead of the cable. The housing doesn't push one side of the brakes, the cable retraction forces them closed and they move equally by design (or by adjustment with V-brakes). This help? - TF


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

[I'm sure I am overlooking something elementary here... ]

Only Isaac Newton - "for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction". It matters not whether you pull the cable or push the housing, you are actually doing both simultaneously. Try this - unclamp your lever from the bar, but leave the brake cable/housing hooked up; you can still operate the brake, albeit awkwardly, by arranging to squeeze the lever. Which end of the cable/housing is "fixed" is a matter of engineering choice.

There are other considerations, as, are the travel requirements of lever and caliper appropriately matched; is system rigidity and/or flexibility properly spec'd; manufacturing tolerance acceptable.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I have used different styles of levers as solo levers (old aero, STI, mtn and cross levers) and find that the cross lever stops me just as fine as the other levers.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*ditto*



meat tooth paste said:


> I have used different styles of levers as solo levers (old aero, STI, mtn and cross levers) and find that the cross lever stops me just as fine as the other levers.


MTP mentioned that he liked the Specialized ones, so I bought a pair. With a tight cable setup, the shorty lever will stop me on a dime. OK a quarter, but still...they work great.

I have the other lever in a box, new. Sell it to ya cheap if ya want it. PM me.

Jeff


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> MTP mentioned that he liked the Specialized ones, so I bought a pair. With a tight cable setup, the shorty lever will stop me on a dime...I have the other lever in a box...


 Uh oh, someone actually based a purchase on my comments...I'd better start including some kind of disclaimer as part of my signature  like those car commercials.

As for the extra lever, I had one laying around too. I finally got around to putting bullhorns on my Pista. I decided to mount the extra lever as a "reverse lever" on the handlebar end and then routed it to the normal "bar top" postion cross lever. Now I have multiple levers for my fixie.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

TurboTurtle said:


> the cable retraction forces them closed and they move equally by design





austex said:


> Only Isaac Newton - "for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction". It matters not whether you pull the cable or push the housing



ok... i didn't take into account both the housing causing the cable to retract and the brake spinrg contracting the opposite arm... duh, i feel stupid now... thanks.


----------

